# Braid for shark fishing (surf)



## 7.62

Assume bait has been yakked anywhere from 200-300 yards from the beach, and you are fishing for a medium shark (e.g. 5-6' blacktip). I have been considering a Penn 9/0 for its line capacity (625yds 60# mono). However, I have also considered going with a smaller reel and using 80-100# braid. I would use a topshot of heavy mono if needed, and the leader would be approximately 20' or so long. My concern with braid in the surf would be sandbar abrasion while the bait is soaking. The line would be relatively taught (not in freespool). 

Would be fishing Corolla, NC area. Is the abrasion concern valid? Would a topshot of 80# mono solve this? Should I just go with the bigger reel?


----------



## plotalot

With 60 lb. mono if I hook a 5-6' blacktip at that distance, it is getting no more than 50 additional yards of line if that. Sometimes I wonder if our fish in the Gulf are just plain wimps or some of y'all just don't understand the concept of "No fish, you get no more line."


----------



## Raymo

I have had 50lb frayed and cut with little to now apparent abrasion on the sand...I have been told nothing less than 150lb braid if you want any abrasion resistance


----------



## sunburntspike

my set up :6/0 w/ smoothie up grades,1500 yds 50#P.P.,200yds 50#mono.you gotta have that top shot when using braid,not only for the abrasion resistance but also the stretch when setting up on a biggun'.aint nuthing like putting the stones to a good one and having the rod ripped outta yer hands,or if yer strapped the taste and smell of sand isn't real unpleasant,really you get used to it


----------



## sprtsracer

A 9/0 is OVERKILL for a 5' -6' Shark. Seriously! Why not just use guidewire cable from a telephone pole for a leader while you are at it? I am NOT trying to poke fun. I'm just saying that most guys use equipment that is WAY heavier than what is needed to catch their targeted species. Also, it depends on the structure (if any) where you are fishing as far as abrasion resistance goes. Chances are, you'll get more abrasion from the shark than you will from the structure. Not familiar with Corola, however, so I really can't speak to that for certain.


----------



## NC KingFisher

Get a 50 size casting reel. For fishing straight braid out of the surf you need a float and for fishing straight braid in general with j hooks(the best way to go) You need a mono top part of the leader. A daiwa 50 size reel spooled with 30 or 50lb braid(NOT POWER PRO) and a 30 or 40 lb topper when fished right cand handle an 8ft shark but still be plenty of fun with a 5 to 6ft blacktip. 300 or so yards of braid and the rest mono


----------



## plotalot

sprtsracer said:


> I'm just saying that most guys use equipment that is WAY heavier than what is needed to catch their targeted species.


I'm glad to see someone gets it.


----------



## 7.62

plotalot said:


> With 60 lb. mono if I hook a 5-6' blacktip at that distance, it is getting no more than 50 additional yards of line if that. Sometimes I wonder if our fish in the Gulf are just plain wimps or some of y'all just don't understand the concept of "No fish, you get no more line."


Well, when you have little experience, and the summer before you lost a large sea creature (probably a shark) because you told the fish, "No more line!" to which it replied, "See ya!", you tend to want to be more conservative in your approach the next time around. I'm sure if I had years of shark fishing experience, I would be better equipped to determine what was needed, and what was overkill. Besides, you never know what's out there and what you'll hook into.



sprtsracer said:


> A 9/0 is OVERKILL for a 5' -6' Shark. Seriously! Why not just use guidewire cable from a telephone pole for a leader while you are at it? I am NOT trying to poke fun. I'm just saying that most guys use equipment that is WAY heavier than what is needed to catch their targeted species. Also, it depends on the structure (if any) where you are fishing as far as abrasion resistance goes. Chances are, you'll get more abrasion from the shark than you will from the structure. Not familiar with Corola, however, so I really can't speak to that for certain.


Like I said above, I have little experience and have no idea what to expect from a 5-6' shark...but what's to stop an 8' shark from taking a whole spanish mack? Is it unreasonable to expect that an 8' shark could take an additional 100 or so yards after the bait has been yak'd out 300 yards? If you are using a 6/0 spooled with 50# mono (450 yard capacity), that's cutting it awful close. 

Abrasion on the braid from the shark wouldn't be an issue since the leader would be 15-20'. The only structure in Corolla (as far as I know) are the sandbars and possibly oyster beds. I'm wondering if braid rubbing on a sandbar long enough (while the bait soaks) can weaken it significantly. I would _prefer_ a 6/0 with braid.



NC KingFisher said:


> Get a 50 size casting reel. For fishing straight braid out of the surf you need a float and for fishing straight braid in general with j hooks(the best way to go) You need a mono top part of the leader. A daiwa 50 size reel spooled with 30 or 50lb braid(NOT POWER PRO) and a 30 or 40 lb topper when fished right cand handle an 8ft shark but still be plenty of fun with a 5 to 6ft blacktip. 300 or so yards of braid and the rest mono


What's your beef with PP? Is there a braid you like better that you feel is more abrasion resistant.


----------



## Phaedrus

When are you going to corolla?

I use a casting set-up there. Saltist 30, tica 11 foot rod (6-12 oz), 50 lb power pro on the bottom, then 20 lb suffix tritanium (it might be 17 lb- for abrasion on the short bars), then a 20-30 foot top shot of 200lb braid. Make sure to wear gloves when leadering the shark. I have a 9/0 for yakking for bigger sharks. I also bought the Saltist 50, but it is a little too difficult to cast 8 and bait well. The last 9 out of 10 sharks I have caught have been from the heaver and the best 3 (at 5 1/2 to 6 1/2 feet- including a bull) were pathetic casts. It is way more fun to catch a black tip on a heaver than it is on a broom stick and 9/0. 

When you get down there, go see Keith at Corolla bait and tackle and ask him if he knows where any shark holes are!


----------



## jakuka

I don't think the reel size is overkill at all if he's gonna be yakking big baits out. It just means he's likely to exceed his expectations on the what he catches. Have at it and have fun.


----------



## obxflea

One of my favorite combos was a penn 555gs with 600yds of 50# braid topped off with around 100yds of 60# mono. Caught a ton of good fish with that, it was my go to tuna head reel. It did meet its match one night, never seen line dissapear like that in my life. I responded with a 12/0 senator and 1800 yds of 100#, and it took all the fun out of it. The mistake I see alot of people make is going way too heavy on the braid. I think its stupid to not take advantage of the line capacity it offers. If you break 50# braid fighting a fish your knots suck. Keep the 9/0, load it up with 80# braid, leave room for 150yds of mono, do aussie braids and loop the mono to the braid and you will be set.


----------



## NC KingFisher

7.62 PP sucks in terms of abrasion resistance. Its pretty good in 100 and 150lb and good in 200lb+. Suffix, jerry brown, tuffline are all better than PP. Like i said, 50 size casting reel will be your best bet for sharks that size


----------

